# I think I have idiot of the year locked up!!!



## MillDoo (May 28, 2004)

OK so I was finally able to get out for 1st hunt of the year Saturday. Drove 3.5 hours and hunted Sat night. Got back to truck and undressed. I did a good job making sure all my clothes were organized in the right bins but I guess I forgot the most important thing. Put bow back in truck and not on ground behind truck:banghead3. So as I backed out when I just thought I ran over a log my heart sank. Got out and seen the bow sight, quiver were destroyed and Rip Cord Red rest looks bent. After further inspection looks like I bent the riser on my Hoyt CRX32. Ended up driving 3.5 hous home that night and lets just say I had a few cocktails when I got home.

Just had it in shop on Friday to have creaking noise fixed and it was shooting great. Looks like I am going to pay them another visit. Wonder if riser can be bent back or replaced or new bow is needed. So anyone out there thinking they are having a rough hunting year this might make you feel not so bad


----------



## Sportsman Dan (Nov 6, 2015)

feel for you MillDoo. I've had some "interesting" failures in my outdoor adventures as well. Pat yourself on the back for having courage to share with the rest of us. Been there done that kind of thing. You do make the rest of us feel better. Now we know we are not the only one with this kind of luck. Hope you have a better day today.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

So what new bow are you going to get? I've left some nice fishing gear at launches and parking lots over the years.


----------



## langkg (Oct 26, 2004)

OUCH!!! Yeah, that one hurts! Sounds like it might be new bow time. Unless you are planning to bow hunt during regular firearm or muzzy season then at least this happened near the end of regular bow season! If you do late season then maybe you'll have enough time to get things straightened around.


----------



## MillDoo (May 28, 2004)

Only had bow 3 years. Wonder if I can just get a new riser for it


----------



## bheary (Dec 29, 2010)

Check craigslist for mathews in Detroit, saginaw bay and GR. Killer deals on full setups


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Congrats on your award but I'm sorry to hear about your misfortune.


----------



## Uncle Boopoo (Sep 15, 2008)

I feel for you man! I'd probably fix that bow best as possible and get another one too! It's always good to have a spare!

I've had my share of boneheaded moments over the years! Ran over my .30-06 a couple years ago. Tread mark down the entire length of the gun! Luckily the road was soft! Next shot was 6" to the right. Made the adjustment and she's been true ever since!

The first years xbows were legal, I tried to sneak around a tree trunk to shoot a doe, but I didn't get far enough away from the tree (not an issue with a rifle). When I shot, the limbs expanded and hit the tree! Snapped the bow end right off the stock! I kept the bow end for a spare and purchased 2 more xbows since! 

I've also ran over my binoculars, sunglasses, 2 dirt bike helmets, and it's possible I'm forgetting something... Needless to say, I'm a big fan of having spares and double checking everything before I move the truck!


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Try it..It may shoot around corners and hit behind trees!! Sorry, I've been a member of the club for a long time..


----------



## MillDoo (May 28, 2004)

bobberbill said:


> Try it..It may shoot around corners and hit behind trees!! Sorry, I've been a member of the club for a long time..


Lol. That's a good one


----------



## Chevyguy28 (Dec 29, 2010)

Ugh that's heart breaking to hear. I couldn't fathom running over my bow, even by accident. I've been fortunate to never have ran over anything....yet. But I have made the trip north and forgotten the bow at home....maybe time for something new?


----------



## Fishsmith85 (Mar 4, 2015)

That happened to a guy I work with last year. He shot at a huge buck and missed it then it started raining then he backed over his bow. Totally ruined his bow and hunting trip.


----------



## gill'n time2 (Sep 27, 2015)

I have never ran over a bow but have ran over a new week old versa max Remy that I borrowed from a buddy in the goose field snapped the stock right off man was he mad I felt like such a chump


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Bummer! I had a pull rope come loose and watched my Hoyt bounce off the rocks below shattering limbs and cams. Don't worry though the pro shops can have you back out the door with a shinny new rig in no time and smile the whole time.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I backed over a bow once. It wasn't mine. I ran it over while the owner was down range retrieving his arrows. Why someone would lay a bow down behind a truck in a public parking lot makes as much sense as his practicing in the same lot.


----------



## MillDoo (May 28, 2004)

I took it in to MJC where I bought it and the guy working there Steve called Hoyt to see if they would do anything but of course they wouldn't which I can't really blame them. He suggested I fix it as there is a guy who can straighten the riser for about $100. Figure I would give it a try. Nice service from Steve there as he didn't try to push me into buying a new bow. Unfortunately my rip cord and sight are going to set me back another $200


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

Left a two day old bow on top of my van once. Drove to work 30 miles away. Got home to practice and could not find my bow.
Thats when i realize my mistake.


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

On. A side note if u have home owners insurance check if your policy will cover it . ( one example buddy's mom ran his over in there barn . Home owners covered it ) and a buddy of mine got his stolen at his work and his home owners covered it . Just a idea


----------



## mihunter (Oct 7, 2002)

That sucks. Did kind of the same thing once, got home and pulled my bow case out and thought, wow, that feels really light. Turns out I'd left it on the ground and backed over it pulling out. I was lucky though because it was a Mathews and I only had a broken sight and quiver...I'm sorry, that was uncalled for!


----------



## hockeyforever (Nov 19, 2008)

Feel for you. Last year my son and I were packing our stuff in the pickup to do just a morning hunt in Jackson. He sat his bow case on top of the tonneau cover .Had everything inside the bed of the truck , so we thought. Closed the tail gate and took off for our 1 hour drive .Got to our hunting area, jumped out of the truck to get our gear on and grab our bows .Well we could not find his bow. We never took it of the cover and it fell off the cover sometime after we left. Called the wife and had her drive through the sub a little bit just to see if she could see it since it was still early and dark outside. But no luck. Son was disappointed that morning , But he did get a new one a few days latter.


----------

